# Employment Visa Documents for Pakistanis



## AmnaSid (Jan 3, 2014)

I did O and A levels and made equivalency certificates for matric and inter to do my bachelors from pakistan. now i have two questions..

1. when i submit my bachelors degree for attestation. do i need to submit attested equivalency? or just normal equivalency will do.
2. my employment visa was based on my bachelors degree, so for visa/exiting pakistan purposed will i need attested equivalency or just attested bachelors degree?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

AmnaSid said:


> I did O and A levels and made equivalency certificates for matric and inter to do my bachelors from pakistan. now i have two questions..
> 
> 1. when i submit my bachelors degree for attestation. do i need to submit attested equivalency? or just normal equivalency will do.
> 2. my employment visa was based on my bachelors degree, so for visa/exiting pakistan purposed will i need attested equivalency or just attested bachelors degree?



1. your highest degree is to be attested from HEC then Ministry of Foreign affairs and then UAE embassy in PK. HEC will require your equivalency or O/A levels but others don't. 

2. bachelour is enough with UAE Embassy stamp.

but why do are you worry when you have employment visa.


----------



## adilrox (Jan 6, 2014)

*Heres your answer*



AmnaSid said:


> I did O and A levels and made equivalency certificates for matric and inter to do my bachelors from pakistan. now i have two questions..
> 
> 1. when i submit my bachelors degree for attestation. do i need to submit attested equivalency? or just normal equivalency will do.
> 2. my employment visa was based on my bachelors degree, so for visa/exiting pakistan purposed will i need attested equivalency or just attested bachelors degree?



Hi Amna, 

1) You just need to get your Bachelors degree attested from HEC (easily through OCS courier), then you should get it attested through MFA (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, its in FTC Building Karachi), followed by UAE Embassy in Pakistan (through Bukhari Travels)

2) Only Bachelors degree would work. :

yield:

Muhammad Adil
/snip


----------

